# List of moderators



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

The list of moderators for each board is a bit weird:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes it had been noticed & looks as if it's returned. John-H will be on to it.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for highlighting. We noticed this yesterday briefly but it went away again. I'll raise it as an issue. Unfortunately it's not something that's changed or can be fixed via the admin controls and seems to be something at another layer so will need looking at by the tech support team.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

John-H said:


> Thanks for highlighting. We noticed this yesterday briefly but it went away again. I'll raise it as an issue. Unfortunately it's not something that's changed or can be fixed via the admin controls and seems to be something at another layer so will need looking at by the tech support team.


Hey there,

I have created a ticket to get this resolved.
Case: #2911833

Best regards,

Ed


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,

This should be fixed now.
Please let me know how it is on your end

Cheers,

Ed


----------

